# Construction of a fold away layout.



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

As a few here might know, I am faced with a "lack of space" issue for a perminant layout. And with 3 large breed dogs, a floor layout isnt possible. Then I remembered the train table I helped my friend and his father build we I was around 10-12 years old. He had the same problem, no basement and no place for a layout. Together we build a layout that folded up into a frame mounted to the wall. His had a 1x6 frame work as he was into HO scale trains. I am using 1x10's to allow most buildings ect to be perminantly mounted. The picture below shows the beginning of the framework mounted to the wall. There are "L" brackets that will be mounted in the corners to reinforce the frame and another 4 that will mount the lower frame board to the wall studs. The tables overall size is 4x7 to give me room to reach the latches that lock it closed. Fold down legs will be along each side to drop down and hold up the front of the layout when open. The second picture below is the track plan. Mike


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Good luck, nice plans and keep us updated


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

I got the fold up part of the layout bench work mostly complete. I need to add two more hinges. I ended up using fence hinges as they would lay completely flat against the wood when the layout was close. I will leave the finished bottom cover off for awhile since I will be running wires ect. I will get new pictures tomorrow as the room is a mess and not fit for a pic right now. I have way to much "stuff", hate to throw it out but need to put it all somewhere else! Need to come up with 2 matching transformers or someone up for swapping all my 2 rail O scale stuff for a ZW ect. I would prefer a pair of LW's or a ZW to power the layout. I did pick up a boxed 154 crossing flasher complete with its contact strip from the LHS where I have all my 2 rail stuff consigned right now. Someone bought my old prewar type "T" transformer, so I got the flasher. He is totaly sold out of postwar transformers. He had a nice LW but it was gone by the time I had funds in hand. Till the 2 rail items go to new homes, I am broke. I hope to get the fold down legs for the table cut and mounted tomorrow and the table top painted green. Mike


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Really great project. I like the track plan.


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

Time for a progress report. Started today with a trip to a shop in Indianapolis, swapping a Weaver NS GP38-2, a couple old Marklin posters for whats in that orange box. I swung by Lowes on my way home and got some light green paint. First pic is that mysterious orange box, I wonder whats in it? hehehe. Last picture is just after I finished the first coat of green paint. Mike


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

Final picture for this evening. I laid all the track in place that I have. Still need eight 031 curved sections and nine straight sections to complete the track plan, if anybody has some that they would donate to me, that would be awsome. Only way I got the stuff I have so far is thru swapping off trains I do not need any longer. The 2 rail O scale stuff that I thought would sell fast, hasn't. Nor has the loop of AF wide gauge track I have. Anyhow, here is the layout as it stands right now, even dug out a few scenery items I had on hand. Mike


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ill check when I get home, tommorow but I probably can did up some track. Its not new, might be a bit beat up, but should work. Ill post or PM tommorow looking good!


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

There was a guy in NY, Long Island I think, that built really nice folding layouts. Tom's Trains in Ardsley used to sell them and the guy also sold them himself. One of my friends had him build a TMCC demo layout using gargraves and ross track and switches. Well he got so many orders he was overwhelmed and stopped constructing them.

The basic 4x 6 layout complete with Lionel tubular track and switches retailed for about $350.

My friend decided to sell the layout and I missed out on it. When I tried to look the guy up he was no where to be found.


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

I will need 6 more pieces of straigh track. A member of another forum is sending me a care package of track. Mike


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

Picture time, updated pic with first train over the line, just the outside loop is functional right now. Inner hopefully in a week or so. Merry Christmas. Mike


----------

